
The thriving Russian black market in dissertations - coloneltcb
http://www.slate.com/articles/news_and_politics/cover_story/2016/05/the_thriving_russian_black_market_in_dissertations_and_the_crusaders_fighting.html?utm_medium=email&utm_source=digg
======
redrreddington
Selling dissertations - 1 btc each.

